# Seasonique



## ArcEnCiel (May 7, 2007)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!


I just adore this new birth control pill. It is called Seasonique and with it you only get your period 4 times a year. It is FABULOUS. I am going into my second month on this pill and I love it. It is a life saver.

I was on YAZ and it gave me THE WORST PMDD! I was an emotional *****y wreck for almost 3 weeks out of the month with YAZ. Ironically, YAZ is supposed to improve symptoms of PMDD.

Anyway, although a lot of people said they hate Seasonique because they spot between periods, I haven't spotted once. I suspect this is because I take my pill everyday at the SAME EXACT TIME. I have my cell phone alarm set to make sure that I dont forget.

I am just thrilled with Seasonique because my hormones are even, I feel great, and I dont have to get a period EVERY month.

Just wanted to share my joy.


----------



## brewgrl (May 7, 2007)

i cant do pills, i am really bad at the daily / same time thing, which is why i do the nuva ring.

but if i could- i would be all about the 4 periods a year!!!

wait, maybe... i think i might freak out about if i may be preggers or not... i am sort of dependent on my period for my sanity.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i cant do pills, i am really bad at the daily / same time thing, which is why i do the nuva ring.but if i could- i would be all about the 4 periods a year!!!

wait, maybe... i think i might freak out about if i may be preggers or not... i am sort of dependent on my period for my sanity.

LOL, I know all my life I had my period monthly, but I am happy to see it cut short. I save money on those expensive tampons and what not. I was on the Nuvaring but it irritated me and made sex painful.


----------



## KristineEL (May 7, 2007)

I was a monster on Seasonale! Mood swings galore. I really, really hope it works for you!


----------



## Momo (May 7, 2007)

I hated yaz too!! it gave me a lot of problems... When I am on my period I might wish to cut it short but I am also dependant on my period to keep my sanity like brewgrl. I'm on ortho lo, it's not bad. I might be the only girl in the world to say I appreciate my period.. I agree with the theory that it's like a monthly cleaning of the system.

Can I ask- do you ever feel bloated on it? I would be worried of that, like the "padding" was just building up


----------



## brewgrl (May 7, 2007)

TBO, i think i am hormonally fluctuating as well. i can feel myself being very sassy in some of my latest threads.


----------



## bluebird26 (May 7, 2007)

I'd like to try it, the only thing I don't like about missing periods is that I worry whether I'm pregnant or not,


----------



## MissMaryMac (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I'm trying to switch to this pill. I should get the approval today. I feel bad (tummywise) without estrogen. I hope Seasonesque works for me.


----------



## jewele (May 7, 2007)

I've been wanting to try this. Right now I'm on Ortho-Tri Cyclen and I skip the green pills and start a new pack so I don't get my period. I haven't had my period since October last year. It's been fine for me and I don't gain any extra weight or anything. I hate getting my period, I hope this works for you.


----------



## rejectstar (May 7, 2007)

I'm glad that it's working so well for you



I've read about this pill and thought it was a neat idea. I'd love to only have a period 4 times a year. It'd be great, but I wonder if it would make the few periods you do get much more heavy, since it's such a long time in between them? Have you noticed anything like that? I've never been on BC but I have read a lot about it. I'd like to start on something, but I'm just too worried about turning into a psycho moody b!tch, breaking out, gaining weight, all that wonderful stuff. Heh.


----------



## Lia (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad that it's working so well for you



I've read about this pill and thought it was a neat idea. I'd love to only have a period 4 times a year. It'd be great, but I wonder if it would make the few periods you do get much more heavy, since it's such a long time in between them? Have you noticed anything like that? I've never been on BC but I have read a lot about it. I'd like to start on something, but I'm just too worried about turning into a psycho moody b!tch, breaking out, gaining weight, all that wonderful stuff. Heh. A little word about the 'period thing': i imagine it won't make anything like that. The hormone thing is very complicated, but to make the story short, let's say that we women aren't growing endometrium all the time and getting it 'saved' while we're on the pill (at least when the pill isn't estrogen only but that's another story)... The bleeding that happens it's because of the hormonal levels fall induced by the pill on a certain time of its cycle , which can be after 28 days or 4 months, depending on the pill, or only when you stop using it (those pills that you take in order not to have periods on any time)


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well I am only on my first 3 month pack. I am about a month and a 1/2 into it. So far, so wonderful. I think in order for this pill to be successful for anyone you MUST take it everyday at the SAME exact time or you will have issues with it. Thank you for all your responses!

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hated yaz too!! it gave me a lot of problems... When I am on my period I might wish to cut it short but I am also dependant on my period to keep my sanity like brewgrl. I'm on ortho lo, it's not bad. I might be the only girl in the world to say I appreciate my period.. I agree with the theory that it's like a monthly cleaning of the system.
Can I ask- do you ever feel bloated on it? I would be worried of that, like the "padding" was just building up

No I never feel bloated on it. I feel very normal. All my hormones are in a row and not zig zagging into orbit and back down to hell.

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad that it's working so well for you



I've read about this pill and thought it was a neat idea. I'd love to only have a period 4 times a year. It'd be great, but I wonder if it would make the few periods you do get much more heavy, since it's such a long time in between them? Have you noticed anything like that? I've never been on BC but I have read a lot about it. I'd like to start on something, but I'm just too worried about turning into a psycho moody b!tch, breaking out, gaining weight, all that wonderful stuff. Heh. I haven't experienced a period on Seasonique yet as I just started a month and a half ago. I will def. post an update.

Originally Posted by *jewele* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been wanting to try this. Right now I'm on Ortho-Tri Cyclen and I skip the green pills and start a new pack so I don't get my period. I haven't had my period since October last year. It's been fine for me and I don't gain any extra weight or anything. I hate getting my period, I hope this works for you. I never thought to do that when I was on YAZ or Ortho-lo. What a great idea. Is it safe to never have a period?

Originally Posted by *MissMaryMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for sharing. I'm trying to switch to this pill. I should get the approval today. I feel bad (tummywise) without estrogen. I hope Seasonesque works for me. Yes, good luck with it! I think it is wonderful.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (May 8, 2007)

wow...i think i'll have to try this~


----------



## Min (May 9, 2007)

Just my experiance but I gained weight from it. I never realized it was the pills until recently. I liked it other than that but keep it in mind I was on it for 1 year &amp; gained 20lbs. I never had weight issues before now im on Yaz &amp; am getting back to my normal weight.

For the record I never spotted either so thats always a good thing


----------



## AprilRayne (May 9, 2007)

I've never heard of Seasonique! I've heard of Seasonale, is that what you're talking about? I don't mind having my period and it is nice to know every month that I wasn't pregnant! When I'm on bc, I'm an Ortho Tri-Cyclen girl, reg. or lo. Won't have to worry about bc for a few more months though!


----------



## Min (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never heard of Seasonique! I've heard of Seasonale, is that what you're talking about? I don't mind having my period and it is nice to know every month that I wasn't pregnant! When I'm on bc, I'm an Ortho Tri-Cyclen girl, reg. or lo. Won't have to worry about bc for a few more months though!



Its the same pill they just changed the name


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never heard of Seasonique! I've heard of Seasonale, is that what you're talking about? I don't mind having my period and it is nice to know every month that I wasn't pregnant! When I'm on bc, I'm an Ortho Tri-Cyclen girl, reg. or lo. Won't have to worry about bc for a few more months though!



It is not actually the same pill. It is a lower dosage of hormones than Seasonale.
So many studies have shown that it isn't pills that make you gain weight, but your own eating habits.


----------



## Min (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is not actually the same pill. It is a lower dosage of hormones than Seasonale.
So many studies have shown that it isn't pills that make you gain weight, but your own eating habits.

I only said it was the same because if you go to the Seasonale website seasonique replaced seasonale or appears to. 

Any way I understand where you are coming from but I dont think that holds true for everyone that may be the major reason but not everyone has the same reactions to meds so I dont believe that, these did make me gain. When I started taking them my weight was fine I didnt change my eating habits at all &amp; gained since ive been off of them I havent changed anything with my eating &amp; im losing it. My Dr. said that it is possible to gain weight from the pill everyones body is different. In addition to that it was giving me hot flashes. Im not saying its a bad pill Im just telling about my experience in case someone else has these same side effects.

Birth Control Pills: Weight Gain and Fluid Retention


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Min* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only said it was the same because if you go to the Seasonale website seasonique replaced seasonale or appears to. 

Any way I understand where you are coming from but I dont think that holds true for everyone that may be the major reason but not everyone has the same reactions to meds so I dont believe that, these did make me gain. When I started taking them my weight was fine I didnt change my eating habits at all &amp; gained since ive been off of them I havent changed anything with my eating &amp; im losing it. My Dr. said that it is possible to gain weight from the pill everyones body is different. In addition to that it was giving me hot flashes. Im not saying its a bad pill Im just telling about my experience in case someone else has these same side effects.

Birth Control Pills: Weight Gain and Fluid Retention

Thank you for the link. Very informative. I have been gaining weight, but I have been eating too.


----------



## Min (May 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you for the link. Very informative. I have been gaining weight, but I have been eating too. No problem


----------



## farris2 (May 14, 2007)

Glad it's working for you


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 22, 2007)

UPDATE: Going into month 3 of Seasonique and I have gained 5 pounds. I have an abnormally huge appetite that wont quit. I love everything about this pill EXCEPT for the weight gain.

I was on YAZ and lost weight on it. BUT, YAZ made me depressed and crazy! It seems that I can't win.

These B.C. pills are for the birds. Now I have decided, after some research that I am going to try one of the very low dose B.C. pills - either Alesse, Levlite, Mircette, or Loestrin 1/20.


----------



## Lia (May 23, 2007)

Have you tried a IUD with hormone release (here in Brazil the name is Mirena)? We had class about contraception last week and it seemed to me like a good idea.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried a IUD with hormone release (here in Brazil the name is Mirena)? We had class about contraception last week and it seemed to me like a good idea. I heard that IUD's can be dangerous. Could you tell me more about them? How much estrogen/progestone are in those?


----------



## Lia (May 23, 2007)

As far as i know it's very good - my gyno professor , which has 4 daughters and a wife, plus a lot of patients who use it, said that he never had any issue regarding using IUD with hormone.

Mirena ,which is the only one available on Brazil,( i don't know if in USA there are others) is progesterone (as a matter of fact a type of progesterone) only - it acts by releasing hormone on a slow basis , like a skin implant would do, but also modifies the characteristics of endometrium , generating atrophy (which is a good thing for preventing periods AND pregnancy) and also the progesterone acting on the cervical mucus. It has a 'life' of around 5 years and accordingly to my teacher, very safe (i just forgot to ask if it prevents from having periods - but i think it does, since there's no endometrium to 'fall' and bleed)

I really wanted to try it - i hate having periods, and i tend to forget things easily (so it'd be very easy to forget to take the pill) so it would be a nice option, but i don't know if i can use it being a virgin (i think that it might not have any problem, but you never know)


----------



## clwkerric (May 23, 2007)

I was on it but it made my period start after a month and a half into the 3 month pack... and my period lasted 3 WEEKS!!!!!!!! I refilled my prescription 3 times and ALL 3 times the same thing.... after a month/half - I had my period for 3 weeks... it was TOTALLY not worth it for me! I'd rather have my period for 4 days every 28 days rather than having it for a 3wk period! BLAHHHHHHHH


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As far as i know it's very good - my gyno professor , which has 4 daughters and a wife, plus a lot of patients who use it, said that he never had any issue regarding using IUD with hormone. 
Mirena ,which is the only one available on Brazil,( i don't know if in USA there are others) is progesterone (as a matter of fact a type of progesterone) only - it acts by releasing hormone on a slow basis , like a skin implant would do, but also modifies the characteristics of endometrium , generating atrophy (which is a good thing for preventing periods AND pregnancy) and also the progesterone acting on the cervical mucus. It has a 'life' of around 5 years and accordingly to my teacher, very safe (i just forgot to ask if it prevents from having periods - but i think it does, since there's no endometrium to 'fall' and bleed)

I really wanted to try it - i hate having periods, and i tend to forget things easily (so it'd be very easy to forget to take the pill) so it would be a nice option, but i don't know if i can use it being a virgin (i think that it might not have any problem, but you never know)

After reading about Mirena on healthboards.com I would not touch this IUD with a 10 foot pole. Too many bad side effects. Also, on the website for Mirena, it says that the IUD is good for women who have already had children. Anyway, doesn't sound good. Not for me.

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was on it but it made my period start after a month and a half into the 3 month pack... and my period lasted 3 WEEKS!!!!!!!! I refilled my prescription 3 times and ALL 3 times the same thing.... after a month/half - I had my period for 3 weeks... it was TOTALLY not worth it for me! I'd rather have my period for 4 days every 28 days rather than having it for a 3wk period! BLAHHHHHHHH It is bizarre how some pills are great for some and awful for others. Just wondering, did you take the pill everyday at the same exact time?


----------



## Lia (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, exactly what you said - what may work for some doesn't for others... But then , i don't need (yet) to take BC pills , haha


----------



## clwkerric (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ArcEnCiel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif After reading about Mirena on healthboards.com I would not touch this IUD with a 10 foot pole. Too many bad side effects. Also, on the website for Mirena, it says that the IUD is good for women who have already had children. Anyway, doesn't sound good. Not for me.


It is bizarre how some pills are great for some and awful for others. Just wondering, did you take the pill everyday at the same exact time?

Yes, I took it like clockwork. Never missed a day... My OB/GYN said that some women it will not work on.. I guess that I was some of the few, because I hated it.


----------



## Kelley3204 (Nov 23, 2010)

I was on the birth controll needle, befour i started on the needle i was 150 pounds and happy  and i was on the birth controll needle for 2 years and after i stopped talking it i was over 200 pounds . I just got my prescrption for  Seasonique  I just wondered I been hearing horror stories has anyone had side effects or bad side effects ???????????


----------



## Kelley3204 (Jan 22, 2011)

I start taking   Seasonique tomorow, I have  cycts on my left overies and Very bad menstral cramps, Depression, my peiords last from anywhere from 5 days, to 1 week to 2 weeks and come on diffrent days every month.. I have heard alot of horror stories and I know everyones diffrent. I will let you kow how it goes


----------

